# Got on them Convicts



## trippcasey (Dec 23, 2016)

Battled a brutal NE wind today. My back took a beating, but we managed to land a nice little mess. Landed a 7.5lb slab, and got the grease getting hot right now.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 23, 2016)

Great job Casey, We fished yesterday cause we knew the wind was coming That was my 2nd trout trip and i think i'm hooked!!!


----------



## gordwa (Dec 26, 2016)

nice fish


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice, man you gotta haul,,,, is frying them the best way to eat them? Never had them before,,,,


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 27, 2016)

Best eating fish out there, they're just a little proud of their scale and skin....
Nice eats!


----------



## brown518 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------

